
An Intuitive Explanation of Bayes' Theorem - jimsojim
http://www.yudkowsky.net/rational/bayes
======
ColinWright
Personally, I don't find that explanation at all intuitive or helpful. If
others do, great, but for me, not at all.

So many submissions, very little discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4304165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4304165)
(30 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2957553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2957553)
(8 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16687)
(2 comments)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8963372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8963372)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8610859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8610859)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8358851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8358851)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5435554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5435554)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4305144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4305144)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3257118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3257118)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2382371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2382371)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1040174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1040174)

